# 11 pt down



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Hunted all day Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. I saw several bucks, and a couple of does. All bucks were on there own roaming. On Saturday I saw a really nice 10pt that would have scored 160+. He was huge, but walked 40 yards broadside, and I was not comfortable with the shot. Sunday morning it was non stop action. I had a 2.5 year old 8pt rattle his horns at the bottom of my stand. Then a nice 11 pt came through, and with going to school at Toledo, and only being able to hunt a handful of times this year, I was not able to pass on him. Made a perfect shot and he dropped after 20 yards.. All bucks were shot within a week of each other. Dad and Grandpa shot there deer Thursday. We played musical chairs with bows. I shot my buck with my grandpas bow. He shot his buck with my dads bow, and my dad shot his with my bow haha.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Glad to see you got one too. Nice deer!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i would say you guys have a honeyhle that needs to be locked up and hidden somewhere till next year.nice looking deer.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I sure hope you got some good photos of the three of you with your bucks.....! That is way cool........you will treasure this moment as you get a few more seasons behind you and reralize how special a three generation buck kill is. Enjoy the moment but get soem good photos! In my world, the three bucks would get mounted and be permanently displayed together.........great work, good luck in School.......HT


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Hardtop said:


> I sure hope you got some good photos of the three of you with your bucks.....! That is way cool........you will treasure this moment as you get a few more seasons behind you and reralize how special a three generation buck kill is. Enjoy the moment but get soem good photos! In my world, the three bucks would get mounted and be permanently displayed together.........great work, good luck in School.......HT


We took a lot of pictures of all 3 of us with the bucks. We plan on sending the story and photos into the newspaper, and or Ohio outdoornews. This was also my grandpa's second bow kill, and first buck kill with the bow. That is a great idea about the three getting mounted and displayed but we already butchered all three deer. I am sure we will figure out something. 
Thanks for the nice reponse


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Man, that is an awesome story with a great ending! Nice deer!


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn nice deer gentlemen!!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice deer, Great that the family still hunts together.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

now that's what i call a family STICKING TOGETHER, well done nice looking bucks,it a wonderful life,


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Great story and great deer! Congrats!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you on some fine deer! That is a season to cherish being able to do all that with the family as well.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Very nice deer!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats to you and your family! Excellent!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats great! Real happy for you guy's..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice deer... Congrats!


----------

